# Local frame builders



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I am wondering who we mighthave as local (mid atlantic) frame builders? I am craving a Spectrum (the fitting is supposed to be legendary) but with my wedding in a few months, I don't know if I can spare 5k.....I would like to get something more forgiving n my bodythan my ALU lemond though. 

Anyone local that is great to deal with? I'd prefer to do the measurements etc...in person if at all possible,

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## boyd2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Try Tom Palermo
http://www.palermobicycles.com/

He works out of Proteus Bikes in College Park, MD. I have never ridden one of his bikes, but I have talked to him several times. He seems like a great guy. Truely a local frame builder.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Not sure what kind of bike you're looking for but Bilenky is one of the better steel framebuilders around IMHO.

http://www.bilenky.com/Home.html


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Qstick333 said:


> I am craving a Spectrum (the fitting is supposed to be legendary) but with my wedding in a few months, I don't know if I can spare 5k.....


Contact Spectrum anyway and phase this project. Talk to Tom about price issues - you can get him to design and Jeff to make one of their legendary steel frames for not so much dinero, and the fit will be worth every cent. Hang it on the wall until you can afford to build it, or use cheap or recycled components on it until you can upgrade. You will not regret it. My SO's experience getting his custom steel Spectrum made me a believer, and a trip to the Barn is in my future now, too. Does your fiancee cycle? Sounds like a great wedding present to me, two Spectrum frames. Or a Spectrum tandem?  Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello KayTee - 
Thanks for the reply. I actually spoke with Tom yesterday and I can swing the steel bike (I prob. could get either - but I like the idea of the steel being something they make on site - more personal). Now my dilemna is a strange one - i am fairly certain I want to proceed - but the bike will not be ready until December. I can take the wait just fine - but i feel like a jacka$$ asking for a fit now on my current bike as that is not what they are there for....but I am craving the fit now and the bike next season..... Tom even reccomended that I wait to come in until the end of the season to see if my shoulder regains any more motion (surgery 18 months ago).

Ahhh - I guess this is a good dilemna to have..

Zach


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

www.bikyle.com (Philly area shop has a builder in addition to his shop)


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Qstick333 said:


> - but i feel like a jacka$$ asking for a fit now on my current bike as that is not what they are there for....but I am craving the fit now and the bike next season.....Ahhh - I guess this is a good dilemna to have..


TK will have you bring a bike to watch you ride on and suggest any fit changes during the session. If you wait until later in the season to go to the Barn, why not have a local lbs - or better yet (if you can find one), a PT who's also a cyclist - check your fit now? It'd be interesting to see if Tom validates or changes your bike set-up, and as he mentioned, your position may very well change anyway as you regain more shoulder mobility. Good luck.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks agin for the reply. I feel like I am fairly "close" on my position - i did go for the longest ride of the year this morning and besides my legs being burnt - nothing is throbbing - that is a good sign 

When Tom made suggestions about the fit, did he change your position on your current bike or did you have to wait for the new frame to experience the new position? The 3 month wait on the titanium is a slight driving factor only becuase I could have the new position faster, but I really like the idea of steel lugs etc....

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

This was a fit that Tom did for my SO. He told SO how he would change his bike position so as to have more power and less discomfort to lower back. They discussed exactly what needed to change (lower saddle slightly, raise stem, substitute shorter-drop, shorter-reach handlebar) on the bike that SO took Tom to measure and evaluate him riding on. SO, who builds and wrenches all our bikes, then configured that bike according to TK's suggestions once he got home and rode it long enough to agree that TK certainly does know what he's talking about (DUH). He's since modified fit on the rest of his bikes to match. So just go on up to the Barn and enjoy yourself. Take your fiancee with you, maybe she'll get the bug, too. :thumbsup: It's a fascinating experience.


----------



## ohmyspokes (Feb 17, 2005)

Rich Adams in Wilkes-Barre

http://www.bicycleframes.com


----------

